# Lead Tracking Program



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is a simple little lead tracking program I made. Looking for feedback good or bad.

Started fooling around with Google's API and its pretty cool. You can upload all your leads to a secondary calendar under your gmail account.

tested this on xp and windows 7 32 bit versions so I have no idea if it works on other platforms.

Requirements are the net framework 2.0 and 3.5 - if running windows 7 you should have these already, vista I think comes with 2.0 and xp you might need to install these first.

After looking and thinking about this program, this kind of reminds me of a gym membership. when you first get the membership you go every day, then you start to miss a few, then next thing you know you never go again. This could be or is one of those type of programs where you have to keep up with it to get real data.

again any feedback will be great


Download here
 

Pat


----------



## HomePaintersInfo (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Pat,

The program looks good.

I tried to access it at try it out but unfortunately it kept coming up with errors. I assume it is locked for use at the moment.

I believe it is a useful tool that can be used across whole construction industry.

Good Job,


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

HomePaintersInfo said:


> Hi Pat,
> 
> The program looks good.
> 
> ...



What errors? what OS are you running? I tested it on xp and windows7 and it works fine - Do you have the net framworks 2.0 and 3.5 installed?

You can check by going to Windows\Microsoft.Net and check if you have 2.0 and 3.5 folders in there.

Can you post the error?

Thanks

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

the .exe is compressed in a rar file. Maybe that's the issue. I should just leave it as .exe and forget the compression. You need winrar to extract it

Pat


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Great idea Pat. I was just the other day thinking of coming up with a lead tracking spreadsheet in excel. Obviously you got much better skills at creating software than I ever could.

I also got an error when trying to add the new lead. I'm running Windows7 64 bit. I've attached a pic of the error.

And just an FYI, if its possible, could you make it so when you install it, it gives you the option to add an icon to the desktop? After I installed it, I had to go hunt it down in my programs folder, and almost missed it. Thought it hadn't installed at all. Nevertheless, good job.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> the .exe is compressed in a rar file. Maybe that's the issue. I should just leave it as .exe and forget the compression. You need winrar to extract it
> 
> Pat


I prefer 7zip. Free program, works well with most compression software.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Got rid of the Winrar and now there is just the setup.exe 

Try it again Nigel when you have a chance

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> Great idea Pat. I was just the other day thinking of coming up with a lead tracking spreadsheet in excel. Obviously you got much better skills at creating software than I ever could.
> 
> I also got an error when trying to add the new lead. I'm running Windows7 64 bit. I've attached a pic of the error.
> 
> And just an FYI, if its possible, could you make it so when you install it, it gives you the option to add an icon to the desktop? After I installed it, I had to go hunt it down in my programs folder, and almost missed it. Thought it hadn't installed at all. Nevertheless, good job.


I really have no idea why the access is denied - that has to be a 64 bit issue. Unfortunately I don't have access to a machine with that. Maybe I could borrow one from a friend but could be a few days. Will look into it as this will bug me lol

Also on the installer I'm pretty sure it should add a shortcut to the desktop. Just tested it and it added it to the desktop. Maybe thats another 64 bit deal. 

Really appreciate the feedback as this helps me learn.

Pat


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Also on the installer I'm pretty sure it should add a shortcut to the desktop. Just tested it and it added it to the desktop. Maybe thats another 64 bit deal.
> 
> Really appreciate the feedback as this helps me learn.
> 
> Pat


Nevermind, it did. I just hadn't look at my desktop closely, got too much crap crammed on there anyways. :thumbsup:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

PW - only thing I can suggest at this moment is to browse to the install fodler - should be something like this - C:\Program Files\The Paint Estimator\LeadTracker\LeadsData and right click on leads.xml and see if you can change the permissions. 

Pat


----------



## HomePaintersInfo (Jun 28, 2011)

Pat it was the same error I had come up

Still the same error coming up.

I am running windows 7


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I appreciate all the feedback. So as of now this should work on 32 bit machines only. You can tell what you have by right clicking on MyComputer and selecting properties.

I need to grab a win7 64 bit machine to be able to fix the access denied stuff.

Thanks again

Pat


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I've come to realize what a moron I am when it comes to computers. You guys might as well be speaking Latin to me. :whistling2::no:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I've come to realize what a moron I am when it comes to computers. You guys might as well be speaking Latin to me. :whistling2::no:


LOL, I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> I appreciate all the feedback. So as of now this should work on 32 bit machines only. You can tell what you have by right clicking on MyComputer and selecting properties.
> 
> I need to grab a win7 64 bit machine to be able to fix the access denied stuff.
> 
> ...


Pat just installed it on my windows 7 x64 machine and it crashes when I launch. Even tried compatibility mode for XP sp3 still crashes no messages, just fails to launch.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RCP said:


> LOL, I was thinking the same thing!


I feel much better, now that I know I'm in the same boat as you Chris! :yes:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Pat just installed it on my windows 7 x64 machine and it crashes when I launch. Even tried compatibility mode for XP sp3 still crashes no messages, just fails to launch.



if you have a chance - can you try this one - you will need to uninstall the first version first - Its a long shot, I compiled it for all platforms this time instead of x86.

http://www.patrickmillerpainting.com/Test/setup.exeEdit - Correct version posted in the first post of this thread

Again its a long shot, but figure at least a try. If it does not work, I will fix it when I get a x64 machine.

Appreciate it

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I feel much better, now that I know I'm in the same boat as you Chris! :yes:


Oh come on now - you guys and gals know allot :yes:

Pat


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Doesn't the EPA have a lead tracking program? .... :jester:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Oh come on now - you guys and gals know allot :yes:
> 
> Pat


I know how to hit "Submit reply, lock thread and perma-ban". Thats about it.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> if you have a chance - can you try this one - you will need to uninstall the first version first - Its a long shot, I compiled it for all platforms this time instead of x86.
> 
> Download here
> 
> ...


I didn't reboot after I uninstalled, but the new install did the same thing. I will try it again tomorrow to rule out the reboot.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I didn't reboot after I uninstalled, but the new install did the same thing. I will try it again tomorrow to rule out the reboot.



Ok appreciate it - rebooting won't be necessary. 

Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Pat, I just downloaded it off the second link you gave onto a windows 7 32 bit. When I tried to add a record, this is the error screen i got. I like what I see so far though, a nice, clean and simple interface. Nothing overly complex or too many menus and layers.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Good job Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

DeanV said:


> Pat, I just downloaded it off the second link you gave onto a windows 7 32 bit. When I tried to add a record, this is the error screen i got. I like what I see so far though, a nice, clean and simple interface. Nothing overly complex or too many menus and layers.


Try the first link Dean - I fixed the file permissions - yesterday I installed a copy of windows x64 on a hardrive I found under my bed - lol and I had no issues - also tested this on win 7 x32

You will need to uninstall the first version first - this is important.

Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

That worked. Looks good so far, one lead entered, many more to go. I hope you do not have some kind of time delay and the program stops working... I could see myself using this for a while. I have toyed around with getting something like ACT or Goldmine, etc by that is over kill for me from what I can tell.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

DeanV said:


> That worked. Looks good so far, one lead entered, many more to go. I hope you do not have some kind of time delay and the program stops working... I could see myself using this for a while. I have toyed around with getting something like ACT or Goldmine, etc by that is over kill for me from what I can tell.


Sweet. There is no expiration date on this. I came up with creating this a few weeks ago, when I kept looking for pieces of paper, torn off cardboard with calls I received. plus every now and then a phone number that comes up looks familiar. I wanted something that has a search feature, some kind of monthly stats and a few other things.

As of now I only keep track of estimates I have performed. Also I think will be cool is the status of these leads. If after 6 months I have 30 freaking leads that I could not do because they wanted the job done asap it will tell me I need to fix some things.

The google part is pretty cool too. I don't think its necessary at all or even needed but it could make it easy to do some follow up calls when I'm at the job. It was more of a challenge to work with Googles API stuff.

Anyway - going to add this to my main program "The Paint Estimator" which is close to being finished.

I will be updating this program in the next few days - I really need to create a backup for this. Would suck if you have a years worth a data and then the leads.xml gets fooked up. This update will not effect any of your data you already have.

Again appreciate the feedback - good or bad

Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

After a quick try, I could not get it to integrate with my google calendar, but I am not sure what website to enter to use that feature. NOT a deal breaker by any means, since entering directly into a calendar is a piece of cake. I am sure it is an error on my part, because, despite posting on here posting I am trying to move my office from my home to my shop. Makes for a confusing mess of papers and not being able to find ANYTHING.

I am looking forward to your estimating program should be good. I do everything in QB and am a fan of having everything in one place, but could see using a program outside of QB if it is the right fit and transferring stuff over for the official estimate. My take off notes now are in a program on my ipad. 

Windows 8, if it runs on an ipad like device and can run QB, could just be a exactly what I want for my business. But, Vista and 7 has almost driven me to Apple. Step up to the plate Windows, finally deliver something that is better than anything else, stable, etc.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Pat sounds like your estimator suite is shaping up to be pretty robust. Hope it beats my excel ones I use.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Yea it's coming out pretty cool.

Here is where I’m at with the estimating program.

Company info area:

Employee’s area:


You can create individual reports on these guys
You can add comments for each employee and keep track of all their fook ups or good deeds. Say for example you show up to the job and one of guys is in the back yard laying down a fresh steamer. Maybe your company does not like that kind of behavior. So you could add these comments to his file. These comments are Time Stamped
Keep track of the raises they have received – Time stamped
Basically it keeps a log of all changes you make
Print a report showing wages earned, workers comp and overhead
 
Overhead and expenses area:



You can enter how many paid sick days and holiday you will allow per year. And it will calculate how much this employee will have to work to earn these days and will add it to your overall overhead.
Enter in all your advertising costs, marketing, and any other overhead you have that pertains to your business and it will calculate a rate you will add to each employee and yourself if you work on the job. This is based off of 2000 hours. You can change this to whatever though.
Print an overhead and employee report for specific time periods
A place to enter you’re company profit you would like to earn on each job
 
Creating Estimates:



3 different methods of coming up with your price – By the Item, by the day and Time and Materials. You can do both Item and the day method in the same estimate to see the comparisons.
Time and materials method – the company profit for the job will be split up and added to each employee. So when you give your bill your profit will be already there.
Price locking – when you give a price to the customer then essentially your price is locked. Many times you will do an estimate let’s say in June and you wind up doing the job in October. Things can change during this time frame from your overhead going up, different employees. So you open up the estimate with the old information, switch stuff to reflect your current situation and it will tell you the differences and you can decide to proceed or not. Most of the time this will not be an issue.
Change orders – you can alter a price with the change order form in case the customer wants to add or remove areas.
You can exclude items very easily incase the customer wants to know if they removed an Item. How much will the new price be.
When figuring out the estimate you will have an option to pick from a materials list or just enter your number for materials. Currently the Materials list is just for Benjamin Moore products and prep stuff. You can edit this list and add your own if you want too.
You can create job notes. Input colors used, how weird the customer was and things like these. In case the customer calls you up in a few years, these notes will remind you of things that happened.
 
Once a Job has started:



A weekly time sheet type of deal where you will enter the hours for yourself and your employees
Same things with materials purchased
As of now you can be on the same job for up to one Year.
Print time sheets for the entre job or just the current week
Will display actual costs for labor, overhead, workers comp and materials to where you are at in the particular stage of the job.
Print a semi detailed job report that shows where you are at.
 
Progress Section:


Here you will have the ability to see where you stand vs. your original budget will let you know if you are behind or not. Basically it’s your original costs vs. current costs. This section will tell you how many days you have left to complete on budget. Will give you your current hourly wage, your expected wage.
The way this works is you will enter a percentage of work completed for each item. For example you have 4 stucco walls, you have painted 2 of them, you would enter %50 in the completed column.
For small jobs this is really no big deal, but for the 3-4 weeks jobs it could provide some good info – you might need to crack the whip on your guys.
 
Customer Database Area:




Here you will see a list of all your estimates, customer names, phone numbers, costs, estimated profits , actual profits, whether you closed the job or not and other information.
You can do a quick view on a job here to see the details without having to open the file. Print address labels for all your customers or just certain one’s
Bar chart to display for each month your gross income, net income, labor and materials
Will give you your numbers for the current year or all years. These numbers include your net income, labor, overhead, workers comp, closing rate, how much each employee has earned – your average hourly rate.
Will show you where all your jobs came from and will be able to print out a list of which customer referred you the most and the gross income from this.
Print P&L statements, email lists, customer address and phone number lists, workers comp and overhead details.
 
Proposals and Invoices:



You can create nice looking proposals and invoices. As of now there is only one template. Recommendation – you will need a version of word and excel. You can still print a proposal without any of these but not formatting can be done.
Built in spell checker for goons like myself who can’t spell worth a chit.
Few other things like you can create pre items so you don’t have to type the same thing over and over again when creating a proposal.
 
Job Scheduler:



A simple calendar that you can type a job name, and click on each day you want to assign this job to.
Each job can be different colors.
 Outside Materials Section:
This is used for all items you purchase that you really can’t write off on one job, things such as major tools, drops, your payments to insurances, basically all items that you pay for that are not job specific and pertain to your business.

Pretty much all this is done except for some reports and I still need to link things together.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Dean - if you want to get the google thing going just holler, sounds like it's no big deal but don't hesitate if you do.

Pat


----------



## BreatheEasyHP (Apr 24, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> Yea it's coming out pretty cool.
> 
> Here is where I’m at with the estimating program.


Looking for an investor?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Nothing to invest in - maybe some beer now and then 

Pat


----------

